

Kid Pix: The Early Years - brandonkm
http://pixelpoppin.com/kidpix/

======
there
wow, i completely forgot about kid pix. seeing that green box of kid pix 1.0
brings back fond memories.

when i was really young i used to make animations with it. for some strange
and awesome reason, the program had the ability to export your animation as a
stand-alone executable, so i would make comics of a stick figure named
"stampy" and give them out at school on floppy disks.

~~~
brandonkm
I was always really impressed with the types of animations you could make in
kid pix. Reading about the ui thought process that went on with the creator
was quite interesting. It really highlights why that program was so successful
and a hit with kids everywhere.

------
drivebyacct
Man, downloaded Kid Pix the other day and found out that it wasn't the version
that I played on the fruity i(e?)Macs. I was sad. I hope I can find it someday
and play it in a PPC emulator...

